# Orthochirus innesi??? Care?



## InvertFix (Nov 28, 2011)

Can anyone help me with a care sheet for these guys? I have several, they're all doing well and have been for quite a long time. But I can't find a care sheet anywhere! Any tips? I just want to make sure I'm not shortening their lifespans or anything. 

I also think one is pregnant. I thought she was a male for the longest time until I housed her communally and she's gotten very "fat". Anyone know how long they're gestation period is?

Thanks everyone!
The one eating the cricket is the one I think is pregnant.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 29, 2011)

Keep them like most deserts. Hot, dry with a lot of sand for them to exacavate. The sand should be watered with dissolved clay to hold burrows. Gestation, not sure but these guys grow very slowly and the fat one may even be in for a molt, good luck!


----------



## Michiel (Nov 29, 2011)

the specimen eating a cricket is not mature yet, so not gravid.....


----------



## InvertFix (Nov 29, 2011)

I definitely have the habitat down then. And how can you tell when they are mature?


----------



## Michiel (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, the other specimen seems adult, so you have a live example. 

Cheers, Michiel

Sent from my GT-I9001


----------



## InvertFix (Nov 29, 2011)

Well they both looked the same before the other became "plump".


----------



## Michiel (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok, from the pics it seems like ones bigger, but if they where both the same size, one would assume they are the same age. Can you post some close up pictures?


----------



## InvertFix (Nov 29, 2011)

Michiel said:


> Ok, from the pics it seems like ones bigger, but if they where both the same size, one would assume they are the same age. Can you post some close up pictures?


I can when I get home. I'll try and get the best pictures I can.


----------



## InvertFix (Nov 30, 2011)

Michiel said:


> Ok, from the pics it seems like ones bigger, but if they where both the same size, one would assume they are the same age. Can you post some close up pictures?


Anywho, I'm not near a computer to upload my photos from my camera so I suppose my phone will have to do. Let me know what you think.


----------

